# Netting the raspberries.



## Larryh86GT (Jun 21, 2010)

My raspberries are starting to ripen and I put up the netting yesterday. The robins really like to raid the first crop. I can take the netting down after this first crop is finished. The late summer crop is pretty much left alone by the critters.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jun 21, 2010)

nice larry. looking like you got a "thick" thicket going. raspberries aren't so bad, but man those blackberries got some nasty thorns!

and dang them birds and deer! birds go all the concordes last year and deer are trying to eat our lil' tree buds/leaves! we had to use cattle fencing around every tree, very close, but not too close, so they can't jump in or reach over! working good so far. almost destroyed a pear tree and a cherry tree.


----------



## BobF (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice patch, Larry. I hope the one I started this year fills in as nicely as yours!


----------



## Tom (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks good. How many pounds ya think you will get?


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 21, 2010)

Boy, I'm not sure. The late summer crop last year was 20 lbs or so and the brambles are bigger this year so probably more.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 21, 2010)

Yep, nice little patch yoiu have there. Thats the one fruit I have an abundance of free not far from work. I could probably get 100's of pounds if I wanted to.


----------



## Russ Stewart (Jun 21, 2011)

I have 4 rows of grape vines, approx. 100 ft each row with 11 vines in each row. Last year, I was excited about finally harvesting my first crop from my 3 yr old vines. I went out to check them one morning and the birds had got to them before I had a chance to harvest the grapes. I don't want this to happen again this season. Does anyone have a good source of netting that they can recommend to me to buy? Or, any suggestions for keeping the birds out of my grapes other than netting. Thanks alot for any help!
Russ


----------



## jtstar (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you live near a farming community if so you can buy netting that they put around large round hay bales that works pretty good and it is cheaper then regular netting for vineyards


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 21, 2011)

I started this tread a year ago today. I haven't had to put up the netting yet as my raspberrys are no way near ripe. It looks like our cool wet spring has slowed them down this year.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 22, 2011)

I've never had bird pressure on my raspberries. I wonder why? They go after the cherries, some of the garden greens, and the grapes, but they don't bother the raspberries. Any ideas why?


----------



## Russ Stewart (Jun 22, 2011)

JtStar,
Thanks for the advice - I never thought of using bale wrap netting, and I will certainly look into it!. Thanks.
Russ


----------



## BobF (Jun 22, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> I've never had bird pressure on my raspberries. I wonder why? They go after the cherries, some of the garden greens, and the grapes, but they don't bother the raspberries. Any ideas why?


 
Maybe Minnesota birds don't like raspberries


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 22, 2011)

Serious! Do they not pick them? Don't Raspberries have to be maintained like grapes to get them to produce each year (only produce on new stock)?



Wade E said:


> Thats the one fruit I have an abundance of free not far from work. I could probably get 100's of pounds if I wanted to.


----------



## sly22guy (Jun 24, 2011)

raspberries & blackberries will produce better if they are maintained, but nature pretty much takes care of that too. as for new stock i have blackberries that came up this year on last years stalks. i also thought they only produce on new shoots but i guess not.


----------



## BobF (Jun 24, 2011)

'Everbearing' varieties produce on new canes (primocanes) at the tops and on second-year canes (floricanes) on the lower parts and laterals.

'Summer' varieties produce only on floricanes.


----------



## davewaz (Jun 27, 2011)

HMMM weird, the birds don't touch my raspberry bushes either, guess I'm lucky, nice bushes last year Larry!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 27, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Serious! Do they not pick them? Don't Raspberries have to be maintained like grapes to get them to produce each year (only produce on new stock)?


Mike, there is a Park nit far from where I work where the park personnel do all the upkeep like cutting them back on them. They do this mainly to keep them from growing into their fields. There is literally acres of them surrounding all of about 10-12 fields and they grow into the woods also but those typically get smaller as they dont get as much sun. I picked about 40 lbs 2 years ago as did my buddy along side of me. We didnt even put a dent and there were many others there also and they were grabbing them to make pies and jelly and many other things. Next year Ill have to hit this field again as my raspberry wine will be getting low by then.


----------



## sly22guy (Jun 28, 2011)

Just spied some raspberries at the local park last night when we took the baby & Puppy for a walk. The park crew there also cuts them back to keep them from over running the fields. not quite as much as wades hopefully enough for a 3 gallon batch though! Wade how much per gallon do you use 8lb? 10lb?


----------

